# bad news



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

just found out my 8 yr old rottie has cancer he is having lump removed on tuesday and depending on tests if its spreading he will have to be pts


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

aww so sorry to read of you bad news hun. i recently lost one of mine to cancer. fingers crossed they can remove it all and it hasn't spread !! will have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i didnt even know you had an 8 yr old rottie?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I thought you had a pup? :S


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

isnt it 10 months old????


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

So did i o.0

Ive heard of pulling rabbits out of a hat but.......


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just had a thought, she might be talkin about the one she had that she re homed, n perhaps still keeps in touch with their owner?

either way hope it turns out to be a good prognosis after the lumps removed


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Gladly these days cancer isnt necesarily a death sentence but it does bring back very sad memories for me (wipes a tear) . Hopefully they will have cought it early and he,ll be around for a good while longer. good luck with his op hun..x


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

It's always a worrying time when you have to deal with something like this and I hope it all goes well. Fingers crossed for your rottie.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Melinda, no-one can keep up with you and rotties as there is constantly a thread about you wanting one, getting rid of one, getting another one, not getting rid of one afterall, it is confusing :crazy:

In fact havent you got a wanted ad in classifieds now?

Anyway whether this is a rottie you have or have had then its sad all the same. Hope the results come out ok (


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hi*



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i didnt even know you had an 8 yr old rottie?


well he is 9 now i had him 8 years he lives with my friend she is so upset i have offered to take him if he needs to be pts its such a shame but his liver isnt working properly at the moment


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hello*



fenwoman said:


> She probably doesn't but since it is at least 24 hours since she had any kind of animal drama she'll invent one. No doubt somewhere in the world is an 8 year old rottie with cancer and many other dogs with cancer and yes it is sad. However, I'm inclined to take all Mellinda's posts regarding animals or her children, with a massive pinch of scepticism.


 
get a life read previous posts i had a rottie for a long time and he lives with my friend


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hi*



xxfoofoolafluffxx said:


> its also not cool to post about it if it hasnt happened.
> 
> I suspect melinda is on about the rottie she used to have and that she still keeps in touch with its new owner. Can only assume until she comes on n tells us more


 
thank you for trying to help


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your friends dog.

Why you wanting to get another dog though hun if you don't mind me asking? It's just..didn't you say social services were being funny about the rotty due to his breed in regards to your children...but not sure how it will look if you tell them you've got rid of it and got another dog. Please don't think i'm having a go, I'm just confused.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*HI*



katiexx said:


> sorry to hear about your friends dog.
> 
> Why you wanting to get another dog though hun if you don't mind me asking? It's just..didn't you say social services were being funny about the rotty due to his breed in regards to your children...but not sure how it will look if you tell them you've got rid of it and got another dog. Please don't think i'm having a go, i'm just confused.


its ok hun i dont mind people asking im not getting rid of milo social cant touch me they have messed up big time but i cant go into it. Well we tried a mastiff cross staff today she was brought to us as we have been checked and are allowed a rescue dog but she was really barking at the 2 yr old so milo started barking so we said no to that one as it wouldnt work meeting a greyhound tomorrow but will see how it goes as going to be very careful what we choose so it can be a long standing home


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

As a breed I love greyhounds. Is it an ex racer though? The only reason I ask is their prey drive and the fact you have cats.

We were told not to get Lady as she's a whippet x collie and she would tear the cats apart, and she's lovely, but then we trained her from a young age. A friend of the family pammy had a greyhound, ex racer. She did alot of socialising with the dog and her cat, lots of training etc. Was fine in the house but she let the cat & dog in the garden and the dog ran after the cat..and well..lets just say the cat didn't come out of it well .


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Melinda i think that you share too much. I think if you held back a bit people might cut you some slack. I understand that you are upset but it does seems to be one trauma after another and you have shared very intimate details with a bunch of strangers!!

Marina


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> its ok hun i dont mind people asking im not getting rid of milo social cant touch me they have messed up big time but i cant go into it. Well we tried a mastiff cross staff today she was brought to us as WE HAVE BEEN CHECKED AND ARE ALLOWED A RESCUE DOG but she was really barking at the 2 yr old so milo started barking so we said no to that one as it wouldnt work meeting a greyhound tomorrow but will see how it goes as going to be very careful what we choose so it can be a long standing home


Could not have been a very good check then going on all the dogs you have had and rehomed, maybe they should read all your posts on here first and then they can see that it wont be a forever home, i dont believe that you can be doing this yet again, few weeks or maybe a few months it will be looking for a new home. :bash:


I hope the rottie will be ok


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*HI*



marinam2 said:


> melinda i think that you share too much. I think if you held back a bit people might cut you some slack. I understand that you are upset but it does seems to be one trauma after another and you have shared very intimate details with a bunch of strangers!!
> 
> Marina


 
yes thats true hence why i said i cant explain as i realise this i also wouldnt of got grief if the 2 dogs i removed form bad situations had just been put in kennels or just given to anyone so my fault is trusting people and trying to do what i think is best i have also cleared my profile and taken off my sig


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Yeah*



martyb said:


> could not have been a very good check then going on all the dogs you have had and rehomed, maybe they should read all your posts on here first and then they can see that it wont be a forever home, i dont believe that you can be doing this yet again, few weeks or maybe a few months it will be looking for a new home. :bash:
> 
> 
> I hope the rottie will be ok


interesteing comment shame you dont know me then isnt it


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> interesteing comment shame you dont know me then isnt it


I may not know you in person, but i have read enough to see that you have something get fed up with it then get rid.:devil:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Mmmmmm*



martyb said:


> i may not know you in person, but i have read enough to see that you have something get fed up with it then get rid.:devil:


i rehomed my rottie after 8 years and my pomeranian none of the others were mine!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You must be very thick skinned Melinda as you keep coming back for more. Are you keeping poor Milo now?? Im confused. Melinda if people click on your name they can then find all the threads you started by clicking on statistics. Just saying thats all :blush:


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Jan 6, 2008)

Does everything have to an excuse to have a go?

I have my fingers crossed for you and the dog, i know how hard it is not knowing whats going to happen.
My dog recently had a cancerous lump removed, and when i say recent i mean the scab isn't all off yet and the fur still has a fair bit of growing back to do.. we were lucky as we noticed it quickly and it isn't the kind that spreads, so unless she is prone to them she should be all clear.. but i became quite ill just worrying about her.

I hope you get a similar result.

All the best.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Erm*



shell195 said:


> you must be very thick skinned melinda as you keep coming back for more. Are you keeping poor milo now?? Im confused. Melinda if people click on your name they can then find all the threads you started by clicking on statistics. Just saying thats all :blush:


 
erm no its just i dont really care what anyone has to say to be honest as you dont know me but if a friend says something then it would upset me 
i grew out of letting bullying upset me about 20 years ago


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

made me cry (but then I have been drinking) I lost 3 rescues I had years ago to cancer was the hardest thing in the world letting them go, still cry now thinking about them. hope the rottie pulls through ((((((((rottie))))))))


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Melinda 8/9 years is actually quite old for a Rottie, My last girl lived until she was 10 years old, my boy I have now is the same age as Milo and a big soft lump. Hope its good news for your friends dog


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i thought u got rid of the 1st rottie years ago, if u had him for 8 years n he is 9 now that means ur friend has had him over a year but u said she had him a year, it dont quite add up to me?

just a thought but why dont u wait until u get ur kids back to get another dog.

i love my two dogs that we had before we had jessica and would never get rid of them but if jessica got taken off me for any reason i would not be thinkin of getting other dog until i got her back and knew everythin had settled down. 

at the mo i think ur kids should be ur main concern not getting another dog, however long it takes, as social mite use the next dog as a reason for ur kids not to come back to u


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> erm no its just i dont really care what anyone has to say to be honest as you dont know me but if a friend says something then it would upset me
> i grew out of letting bullying upset me about 20 years ago


If you dont care, why do you post, regularly informing us of all your personal problems and life disasters.....I fail to see the point personally.

Really, I don't think this is the place especially if you dont care what anyone thinks....all the drama is giving me a headache.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hi*



MSL said:


> If you dont care, why do you post, regularly informing us of all your personal problems and life disasters.....I fail to see the point personally.
> 
> Really, I don't think this is the place especially if you dont care what anyone thinks....all the drama is giving me a headache.


 
my doctor suggests 2 paracetamol for that love


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hi*

i had him 8 years from a pup she has had him nearly 2 years he is 9 will soon be 10 old or not she is upset im gutted but i dont have that bond wiv him now so sorry if it made me seem like i care i shall ask a mod to remove for you all


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> my doctor suggests 2 paracetamol for that love


Really....for someone with so many problems advice is not your forte..........I suggest you join a mental health forum, that might be more to your taste....
and trust me, I am not your love.....thank :censor: for that..........
when you get yourself better you might even get your children back.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hell*



MSL said:


> Really....for someone with so many problems advice is not your forte..........I suggest you join a mental health forum, that might be more to your taste....
> and trust me, I am not your love.....thank :censor: for that..........
> when you get yourself better you might even get your children back.


shut the hell up 
people on here already know what people think 
o im a mental person 
o i will get my kids back if i get sorted 


christ what is wrong with you your so funny if i threw a piece of meat would you bite as quick LOVE


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

crikey guys.... lets calm down eh.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Lol*

Its ok as every post they put thats insulting i report so they will get removed hence how i advertised for a dog and got it locked straight away they dont bother me i find it amusing 

ps nice pic


----------



## LindaE (Apr 20, 2008)

sorry to hear about your dog, our boxer had a lump removed from his back leg about a month ago, that was cancer they think they got it all if it returns he may have to lose his leg


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Edited.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> shut the hell up
> people on here already know what people think
> o im a mental person
> o i will get my kids back if i get sorted
> ...


 :lol2::lol2:you really are hysterical.......I very rarely bite at anything on this forum.....probably just like many many others on here just fed up of you and your life......
seriously, I hope your dog doesnt suffer and it gets sorted one way or the other but you as a person need to get your priorities straight......responsibilty is a good word, look it up in the dictionary.....and there is absolutely nothing wrong with me or my life, unlike you.....
and on that note I am going.......have a lovely evening trying to find out what a dictionary is.


----------



## treacle82 (Aug 1, 2008)

mods i think this one needs locking! turned into a slanging match....

unfortunantly none of these posts help the poor rottie or its owner. Wether you believe the OP or not, its really bad news.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*HA*



MSL said:


> :lol2::lol2:you really are hysterical.......I very rarely bite at anything on this forum.....probably just like many many others on here just fed up of you and your life......
> seriously, I hope your dog doesnt suffer and it gets sorted one way or the other but you as a person need to get your priorities straight......responsibilty is a good word, look it up in the dictionary.....and there is absolutely nothing wrong with me or my life, unlike you.....
> and on that note I am going.......have a lovely evening trying to find out what a dictionary is.


 
SEE WHAT INTERBREEDING CAUSES :lol2:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*HI*



treacle82 said:


> mods i think this one needs locking! Turned into a slanging match....
> 
> Unfortunantly none of these posts help the poor rottie or its owner. Wether you believe the op or not, its really bad news.


well it shouldnt be i only put abut bad news i been told today yet again ohhhhhhhhh its melinda lets have a go see how good we can make ourselves look and to be honest it dont 
you could ask a mod to ban me for all i care wont make any difference


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*OH*

AND SEEING AS PEOPLE DONT LIKE ME AND THINK IM AN ATTENTION SEEKER / WELL DONE I ALWAYS GET LOADS OF REPLIES AND NORMALLY SIT HERE LAUGHING AT YOU :2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> AND SEEING AS PEOPLE DONT LIKE ME AND THINK IM AN ATTENTION SEEKER / WELL DONE I ALWAYS GET LOADS OF REPLIES AND NORMALLY SIT HERE LAUGHING AT YOU :2thumb:


to easy


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> well it shouldnt be i only put abut bad news i been told today yet again ohhhhhhhhh its melinda lets have a go see how good we can make ourselves look and to be honest it dont
> you could ask a mod to ban me for all i care wont make any difference


 
:lol2:....so again...back to my original post.....why bother posting on a 

REPTILE FORUM.............GO AWAY!


----------

